# Anyone had success with No Cry Sleep Solution?



## momma-z (Mar 21, 2010)

Hello - Has anyone had success with the No Cry Sleep Solution method by Elizabeth Pantley? Thanks.


----------



## mormontreehugger (Feb 25, 2009)

I actually had amazing success with that book. Until we hit our 9 month sleep regression...two months early..
But the book is priceless I think. We went from crazy schedules to a kid who would nap and go to bed at night with very little trouble. (until now, of course...lol)


----------



## newbiemama09 (Dec 17, 2009)

i wanted to know what people thought of this, too.


----------



## greenmomhappymom (May 11, 2009)

I had great success with the NCSS with my DD who is now almost 4. I have a whole article about it on my blog:

http://greenmomhappymom.com/baby-sleep-through-night/

Basically Pantley explains the nature of infant sleep and how to develop realistic expectations. She then offers various tips for each stage of infancy (0-4 months, 4-6months etc) and has you keep a sleep log to find your babies natural sleep pattern.

You then combine the sleep log findings with the tips and create a routine from there.

It is a slow process (10 days for each phase) but in the end you create a long lasting positive sleep habit for your baby.

I highly recommend it. The other book I really like is the 90 Minute Baby Sleep Program. It is NOT a CIO book but rather another scientific look at baby sleep patterns. Its really very interesting. I wrote and article about that as well:

http://greenmomhappymom.com/review-t...sleep-program/

Best of luck!


----------



## momma-z (Mar 21, 2010)

mormontreehugger + greenmomhappymom - thanks for your replies. They're encouraging. We've just completed nap and nighttime waking logs and are putting together our sleep plan. Our almost 5 month old went from waking every three hours to waking every hour (or more frequently), so we're going to try this method for a while.


----------



## sundaya (Jan 26, 2010)

I think, like everything, it depends on your individual child. NCSS worked great for me. I have a 15 month old who, at around 11 months was waking hourly, and would become hysterical and wide awake if the nipple didn't find her mouth within moments. She's now sleeping 6-8 hour stretches. She usually wakes around 11, after a 8:30 bedtime, then sleeps until at least 5:30, and sometimes straight through







until 7:30. We've had a few hiccups with teething- but she went straight back to sleeping better after. She also is taking a 1 1/2 to 2 hour nap now, without waking. I love love love the book.


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma-z* 
mormontreehugger + greenmomhappymom - thanks for your replies. They're encouraging. We've just completed nap and nighttime waking logs and are putting together our sleep plan. Our almost 5 month old went from waking every three hours to waking every hour (or more frequently), so we're going to try this method for a while.

Too funny!! I logged on to ask the same question! I'm *exactly* in your shoes mam-z and getting slower and foggier with every passing night!!!
I got the book this afternoon and am looking forward to some change! (even if it's in only in several weeks!!!)


----------



## momma-z (Mar 21, 2010)

Bena - I'll be eager to hear how it goes for you, too!


----------

